# when was the last time you had sex?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Are you sexually active? if so when was the last time you got laid?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

July. Decided to stop having sex and improve my emotional well-being first since I have trouble expressing myself outside of sex, as sad as that may sound


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

its been a while


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

When was the last time I had sex? :lol

First option for me. :rain


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Less than a month ago, but I got kind of lucky she went with a group of us for a birthday thing (going to a lounge and a casino).


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

MFW public poll:


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

last night actually my boyfriend was over


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

O_O public poll?!?!


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

2 long sorry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

diamondheart89 said:


> O_O public poll?!?!


Not if you're using via mobile


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Holy crap, I didn't realise it was a public-poll!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mods is it possible to change back the settings of the poll to private its my fault for allowing it to be public aye I knew better too thanks moderators


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Six years ago.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Blow up doll, 4 years ago. It was wonderful.


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

Hallucinating Zebra said:


> I had sex once, if you could call it that. And that was years ago.
> 
> Though, I'm asexual.


I think that's probably not true. Some kids said that about me in high school. I heard it. That REALLY hurt my feelings. If I was socially anxious before that, it just made it worse. I thought that was true for a long time. It's easier for me to believe that than realize how much I allow my anxiety to limit me. That's just true for me. Maybe you are, but maybe not.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

3 days ago with my boyfriend.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I just had sex.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

In January of this year.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

JennaMarie said:


> 3 days ago with my boyfriend.


Hey, me too! :yes


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i guess the last time i was in a vagina was when i was born.

other than that, 0.


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

I must have sex at least every week; otherwise, I go crazy...


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Ugh, it's been so long and I hate it. I find my self browsing the "casual encounters" section of Craig's List daring myself to contact someone. 
I know it's dangerous, and I probably would never actually do it but I think about it...


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

3 dayzzzzzz agooooo......


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Try never... Nope...Never did the horizontal polka before, as they say. :no


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Never.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

CynicalOptimist said:


> Try never... Nope...Never did the horizontal polka before, as they say. :no


Horizontal polka, eh? That's definitely the first time I've heard it called that. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Had what?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

a few months

i wanna have sex that isnt sex. something of a higher plane


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Tenebrous said:


> ...something of a higher plane


I have no idea what you mean there, so apparently I have never experienced it. Sex has always been just sex to me.


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

beansly said:


> Ugh, it's been so long and I hate it. I find my self browsing the "casual encounters" section of Craig's List daring myself to contact someone.
> I know it's dangerous, and I probably would never actually do it but I think about it...


Too bad you not in Texas... :spank

Ladiesss, this user accept booty calls 24/7 :evil

<<<<<< Dial here...


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Horizontal polka, eh? That's definitely the first time I've heard it called that. :b


:lol Really? I thought it was fairly well known. If you've ever watched the tv sitcom, "Family Matters" with the character Steve Urkel, he was pretty known for using that term. I loved that show when I was a kid. :mushy Ahhhh...memories.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy Loner said:


> Too bad you not in Texas... :spank
> 
> Ladiesss, this user accept booty calls 24/7 :evil
> 
> <<<<<< Dial here...


Question... Interesting user name. How exactly does a loner find happiness? :lol Cause if you got the answer I'd like to know what the book's called and where I can get it. LOL. Just toying wit ya!


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy Loner said:


> Too bad you not in Texas... :spank
> 
> Ladiesss, this user accept booty calls 24/7 :evil
> 
> <<<<<< Dial here...


:clap:boogie:clap


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yesterday.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Lets see that would've been 5 months ago for me.


Though I'd like to add that I've only had sex with one guy.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

This morning >.>


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Yesterday.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Ugh... Like 4 or so months ago? I've had a couple oppertunites arise to start relationships that could lead to it, but I can't get over my ex. I only know a couple people that seem to up to par with my ex, that I'm interested in. And either they are A. Oblivious to me liking them. B. Don't take me serious.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

About 2 weeks ago.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll never understand why people ask strangers this question like it was any of their business.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm having sex right now.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

About eight hours ago. But it's to be expected: I'm married.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nope still pure as of my last post!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im a virgin by choice.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

If you want to know, I'm not gonna tell.........but you can just take a look at the public poll?

Eh, it's not like I hide it anyway XD



au Lait said:


>


WTF, are those the guys from the "*** in my Pants" video?


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

About 2 years ago. And the time before that was also about 2 years before.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:haha


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

18 days ago.......lulz


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Witan said:


> WTF, are those the guys from the "*** in my Pants" video?


It's from their song "I Just Had Sex"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm pregnant. Does that tell you anything?! :wife

Seriously, MAJORITY RULES in this thread anyway/

Keep the dirty slang to nil please.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Maybe right now. What, speak up?

Oh, I guess not.


----------



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

Never had sex, and probably never will. I've never even been on a date.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

never and don't plan on it.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do sheep count?


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

omgoshhh I cant believe the responses im seeing "never had sex and never will" come onnn people whats the big deal it wont bite lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

never been laid.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

kosherpiggy said:


> never been laid.


Good for you.

You aint missing much.

I can see it from the guy's point of view.

BUT if yer a girl.... why in Gods name would you want something that resembles ET's finger, coming towards you at speed?

Nah, screw that. Yer better off without.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Good for you.
> 
> You aint missing much.
> 
> ...


i wouldn't mind if i did now but now i'm not comfortable with my body; plus i live with my parents lolol.
i don't really care much about it either.
i know many kids these days are having sex which is kinda sad


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

says it all really.

So don't do it.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> says it all really.
> 
> So don't do it.


i'll have it when i feel comfortable.
really i think everyone should be like that and shouldn't feel any pressure.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

aye, good attitude to have kidda. Fair play to ya.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

john kimble said:


> whats the big deal* it wont bite* lol


i c wat u did thar....


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Option 1

I love it when people, who experienced a certain thing tell people who haven't experienced the same thing, say that it's no big deal and that they are not missing out on much.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Freaking January.  I'm going crazy


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Never have and likely never will. :rain


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Wednesday?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Well its been four years if it wasn't for a classy escort I would be a virgin


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Six years ago.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

hm. january.
im still with the same guy (have been for nearly 6 years) but we havent had sex since january for various reasons.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Never been laid, and don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Four or more years


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Four hours ago. Probably will have more in about eight hours.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

NEVER - asexual....sometimes that sucks...a lot


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

nemesis1 said:


> About 2 years ago. And the time before that was also about 2 years before.


By my calculations your due. Have fun


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Going home right now.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Never, and not expecting it any time soon...


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Nope, I doubt any time soon either.


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

About 3 months ago


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

with myself, this morning.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

A few days ago. Today's my anniversary but not sure I will have any tonight.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

never.


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Going home to do that right now.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

About an hour ago


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

4 or more years ago. If I don't get laid in the next two years, it's going to be a decade drought. :cry


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

rgrwng said:


> i guess the last time i was in a vagina was when i was born.


:lol

never


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I've never been sexually active.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Wednesday.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

lols @ thread....

..._three years......

:rain:dead:wtf:flush:sas:stu
_


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

last janurary


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Never


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

10 months!!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday and the day before that and then I think we skipped a day... :b


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

with myself, this morning.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Depending on your point of view, "less than a year ago" is still a pretty long dry spell :b


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

i feel like quoting a Dre song:

"i just wanna bang bad (explicit). All them nights I never had (explicit).. now I'm all up in that (explicit) (explicit)"

it's been a little over two years but i'm still cooler than all of you so don't worry


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Sometime in September. It wasn't exactly pleasant. :/


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've never had sex.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> i feel like quoting a Dre song:
> 
> "i just wanna bang bad (explicit). All them nights I never had (explicit).. now I'm all up in that (explicit) (explicit)"
> 
> it's been a little over two years but i'm still cooler than all of you so don't worry


Lol. That's a great song. I've been listening to 2001 a lot lately.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Hallucinating Zebra said:


> I had sex once, if you could call it that. And that was years ago.
> 
> Though, I'm asexual.


This is me, word for word. 
(nice to meet you)


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Double Indemnity said:


> Lol. That's a great song. I've been listening to 2001 a lot lately.


I'm not a big fan of rap but that album is CLASSIC!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Still own my virginity, yes'm.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

with a woman you mean?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

humourless said:


> with a woman you mean?


I mean yes, edited.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Two years ago. Not a good experience. :/


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I am waiting for dat shinny diamond for the hymen.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

60% not got laid....meh..


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Way too long ago.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol I have to do this. I'll take it down later. :lol

Last night.
Your mom. :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol I have to do this. I'll take it down later. :lol
> 
> Last night.
> Your mom. :rofl :rofl :rofl


And I had to do this,

Hope you get tested for AID's in the next few months, :lol - oops. Sounds like a Maury show waiting to happen 'she gave me dem AID's , and now says I am da babies daddy'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dat baby won't look like me! He'll CRY when I pick him up - dat how I know he ain't my kid! :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Never. lmao :um


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

zomgz said:


> Still own my virginity, yes'm.


Same. And it's _mine_! All _mine_!:evil Muha-ha-ha-ha :twisted
Okay, I'm done


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

May


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

January.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

last thursday morning between the hours of 4.05am and 4.08am


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

humourless said:


> last thursday morning between the hours of 4.05am and 4.08am


Hahaha, You go champ!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

1967


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Hallucinating Zebra said:


> Though, I'm asexual.


Lucky.

I've never had sex.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Today!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

"The last time I was inside a woman was when I went to the statue of liberty." - Woody Allen


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

About 2 months ago. I had sex with my ex-gf 3, 4 times a day, every day. I'm not kidding (we were taking Aderall, which might explain some of it).

God I miss her.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have no relationships with girls.


----------



## deadtosociety (Aug 13, 2011)

Never - I don't know if I ever could.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

2019


----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hasn't happened yet but I want too.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yesterday with my sexy gf!


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont quite remember, it was in Summer before I stopped leaving my house again. I'll get back to it soon


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

Odd it only goes by years. But its kinda really all about appearance. If you're attractive, it doesn't matter that you have a hard time talking, people will approach you, and if they want you, all you really have to do is say yes. 

That's just my opinion though and how it has went in my life. I've never asked someone to have sex with me, or tried to get someone to have sex with me. The other person has always approached me, asked me, and taken control of the situation for the most part.


----------

